
Do We All See the Man Holding an iPhone in This 1937 Painting? - Cozumel
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/a3db9b/iphone-man-1937-painting?utm_source=aofb
======
lsh
It's obviously a time-travelling indian. That's the simplest explanation.

